# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [ubuntu] Gnome classic menu on Ubuntu 14.04?

## nodnolse1

Hi, I'd like to know if in the Next LTS will be available a gnome classic (gnome 2.x like) option or if it will be only unity based, thanks

----------


## david98

Unity is here to stay.

----------


## philinux

> Unity is here to stay.


But there is a gnome-flashback session available.  :Wink: 

Moved to U+1 forum.

----------


## grahammechanical

Each new version of Ubuntu is built upon the last released version. So, it is a bit early to be asking about what will be and what will not be in a version that will not be released until part way through April 2014. Every three months the Ubuntu developers have summit which they use to outline the development of Ubuntu over the coming weeks. You can follow the discussions here.

http://uds.ubuntu.com/

Gnome 2 and Gnome 2 panel are gone, long gone. If we install Ubuntu Gnome Trusty Tahr which uses Gnome 3 shell we can also install Gnome Shell Classic. It seems to be a Gnome shell extension. If we install Ubuntu Trusty Tahr which uses Unity we can install gnome-session-flashback which comes in two flavours, with effects and no effects. Do not expect to get the exact Gnome 2 panel experience with either of these two user interfaces.

Some of us testing Trusty Tahr were posting about this about a week ago. Here is the thread.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184682

At the moment I have no reason for thinking that gnome-session-flashback will be removed by the time that 14.04 is released.

Regards.

----------


## kansasnoob

> Each new version of Ubuntu is built upon the last released version. So, it is a bit early to be asking about what will be and what will not be in a version that will not be released until part way through April 2014. Every three months the Ubuntu developers have summit which they use to outline the development of Ubuntu over the coming weeks. You can follow the discussions here.
> 
> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Gnome 2 and Gnome 2 panel are gone, long gone. If we install Ubuntu Gnome Trusty Tahr which uses Gnome 3 shell we can also install Gnome Shell Classic. It seems to be a Gnome shell extension. If we install Ubuntu Trusty Tahr which uses Unity we can install gnome-session-flashback which comes in two flavours, with effects and no effects. Do not expect to get the exact Gnome 2 panel experience with either of these two user interfaces.
> 
> Some of us testing Trusty Tahr were posting about this about a week ago. Here is the thread.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184682
> ...


I also started a "classic" history thread here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185161

It all gets a bit complicated I guess  :Sad: 

And I reopened this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090021&page=5

But you'll notice I said there in post #48:




> Until the first Trusty vUDS we actually know less than nothing, but I've heard nothing from Edubuntu dev to indicate they'd drop the flashback session.

----------


## grahammechanical

I guess it depends on whether the developments over the months break either Gnome Shell Classic or Gnome Flashback and whether anyone is of a mind to fix things. I also think that it would be an advantage to Edubuntu that is has on offer a User Interface that runs on older software. I think that there must be many education establishments in many parts of the world that are using older hardware with little money available for purchasing newer hardware.

----------


## Cavsfan

Doesn't everyone have Gnome Classic as a login option now?
I have that I believe version 3.8, Flashback and Unity. I like Flashback best though.  :Smile:

----------


## kansasnoob

> Doesn't everyone have Gnome Classic as a login option now?
> I have that I believe version 3.8, Flashback and Unity. I like Flashback best though.


Ubuntu GNOME has that login option by default, but not Ubuntu itself.

But the new Classic is in no way related to fallback/flashback.

----------


## Cavsfan

> Ubuntu GNOME has that login option by default, but not Ubuntu itself.
> 
> But the new Classic is in no way related to fallback/flashback.


If so it's odd that the Classic option did not appear until I installed gnome flashback; both times.
When I first installed it Unity was the only option. Which is probably what you are getting at as it doesn't come with GNOME by default any more.
Pretty sure Gnome 2.8 goes away when Precise reaches EOL. Other versions of Linux besides Ubuntu still have Gnome 2.8.

----------


## kansasnoob

> If so it's odd that the Classic option did not appear until I installed gnome flashback; both times.
> When I first installed it Unity was the only option. Which is probably what you are getting at as it doesn't come with GNOME by default any more.
> Pretty sure Gnome 2.8 goes away when Precise reaches EOL. Other versions of Linux besides Ubuntu still have Gnome 2.8.


Precise is using mostly GNOME version 3.2 and will continue to do so until it reaches EOL in April 2017  :Wink: 

GNOME 2.* went away after Natty - gonzo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ian_Worrall

You could try the most recent build of cinnamon - http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinna...-unity-in.html

----------


## Cavsfan

> Precise is using mostly GNOME version 3.2 and will continue to do so until it reaches EOL in April 2017 
> 
> GNOME 2.* went away after Natty - gonzo


Oh my bad.  :Neutral:  Perhaps if I had Noob in my name I would have known that fact.  :Razz:

----------


## kansasnoob

We should probably concentrate on answering the OP's question anyway  :Wink: 

And it's not as easy as one might think  :Sad: 

I started this "history":

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185161

When I installed only 'gnome-panel' in Ubuntu Trusty on Wed Oct 30 00:15:43 2013 I got a simple and brief list of depends/recommends:




> alacarte (3.10.0-1)
> gir1.2-gconf-2.0 (3.2.6-0ubuntu1)
> gir1.2-panelapplet-4.0 (1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15)
> gnome-applets (3.5.92-0ubuntu3)
> gnome-applets-data (3.5.92-0ubuntu3)
> gnome-media (3.4.0-1ubuntu1)
> gnome-panel (1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15)
> gnome-panel-data (1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15)
> gnome-session-flashback (1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15)
> ...


Then I get these login options:

login_options.JPG

The Ubuntu session still seems OK if chosen, the GNOME Flashback (no effects) session also boots just fine, and the Ubuntu session still appears to function properly thereafter. But after you boot the Flashback session which uses Compiz both the Unity session and the standard "Classic" session seem somewhat screwed up on different levels because they share common .compiz* files  :Sad: 

Starting with a fresh install of Ubuntu GNOME presents somewhat different issues. Some people may assume that the new GNOME Classic is the same as what began as "gnome-fallback" but it's just not!

If I had a time machine maybe I could have convinced Ubuntu dev to name that session "legacy" instead of classic in Oneiric  :Redface: 

That's why I started this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184682

I need the kind of help I received here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873765

In fact it would be better if someone else took over  :Very Happy: 

I'm getting old and tired, mind ain't so sharp no more  :Sad: 

Well my mind has never been that sharp  :LOL:

----------


## kansasnoob

I posted a question here:

http://jonathancarter.org/2013/02/05...comment-297657

So we should hopefully know something within the next days or weeks  :Very Happy: 

Regardless the OP's question is an extremely valid and important question.

----------


## leeper69

Hi  there is always xfce with xubuntu for those of us who like the old gnome look it is a bit different than gnome2 but I think it is a fine desktop.
the ubuntu desktop is ok but I have a lot of problems addapting to it. I just downloaded 14.4 bata? i guess and have already found a glitch or two with the side bar. see my postes in ubuntu+1 for a ferther explnation.

----------


## grahammechanical

The OP is not asking about alternatives to Ubuntu but If it will still be possible to install Gnome Classic on Ubuntu 14.04 and the answer at the moment seems to be "Yes, if you install Gnome flashback. But expect differences between Gnome flashback and Gnome Classic installed in Gnome Shell. This is due to Gnome classic being a Gnome Shell extension."

Regards.

----------


## joerlend.schinstad

Yes, the plan is to have both Gnome Flashback and the MATE desktop available, I think. 

We'll certainly have the classic desktop in at least one form, but probably two.  :Smile:

----------


## kansasnoob

> Yes, the plan is to have both Gnome Flashback and the MATE desktop available, I think. 
> 
> We'll certainly have the classic desktop in at least one form, but probably two.


It looks like we'll have the new GNOME classic which is actually 'gnome-shell' with some cherry picked extensions, the 'flashback session', Mate, and Cinnamon as well as the tried and proven LXDE and XFCE desktop environments so there will be plenty of DE's to choose from  :Very Happy:

----------


## u2nTu

With the 14.04 release date approaching, got on this AM to see what would be needed for the update from 12.04.

Looked for (and expected to find) a kansasnoob tutorial like the famous one for Precise, but the post just above is closest I find.

Best I can tell (and it does answer the OP), the install process for those who never use Unity will be about the same: Install Trusty, gnome-panel, and etc. as desired, then configure.

Really looking forward to trying Unity on my phone or tab one day. Will absolutely never use it on a non-touchscreen device.

BTW, @kansasnoob, you have too big a following to get (old or) tired.  :Mr. Green:

----------

